# Anybody know what this is?



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

This stuff started coming up a couple of weeks ago. My sod was installed late December (we moved in a few weeks later so it wasn't watered as well as it should have been initially) and has been slow to really get going. I haven't sprayed any post emergents bc the sod has been struggling but seeing this makes me think I should definitely spray something before whatever this stuff is gets out of control.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Highlife159 looks like Bahia grass.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

Spammage said:


> @Highlife159 looks like Bahia grass.


Damn I think you're right. How in the world did I get that stuff in my yard? How can I kill it without killing my bermuda?


----------



## itslogz (Apr 21, 2021)

Highlife159 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @Highlife159 looks like Bahia grass.
> ...


MSM turf should be a cheap effective option


----------

